# Greensboro, NC Newspaper Article (August 24, 2007)



## Studebaker (Jan 29, 2007)

the Greensboro News & Record visited one of my favorite B&Ms to get their perspective on the pending legislation:

http://www.news-record.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070824/NRSTAFF/70823035


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Studebaker said:


> the Greensboro News & Record visited one of my favorite B&Ms to get their perspective on the pending legislation:
> 
> http://www.news-record.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070824/NRSTAFF/70823035


Nice puff piece. Pun intended.


----------

